# Night time beach fishing



## sixfishermen (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone have any tips/experience fishing the surf at night? We are coming to Gulf Shores in 2 weeks. Have years of experience fishing for specks under the lights inshore at night and at sunset on the beach. Can you catch them in the surf at night?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I doubt you'll catch specks but the sharks should be available. We catch ours on bait (bonito)on the bottom.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Shark fishing from the beach?? Why not go to the pier where you can really hook into a real shark. It bothers me that people want to come to the beach and (Not saying you do) end up fishing for sharks. All this does is train the toothys that this is where we can come for appetisers..... Other wise Fish on, How you catch a bunch of toothy critters


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they've been cruising the beaches at night alot longer than people have been fishing for them.


----------



## jeff7524 (Aug 6, 2008)

Night time beach fishing is very wonderful for fishing in the night,because fishes are more available.

====================================================================

jeff7524

www.fishingworld.com


----------



## jollynnnnn (Aug 6, 2008)

Fishing is a very good hobby. we can catch fish in the place where there is no prohibition.The best way to catch fish atnight is to move silently and hold a good smelling object to the hook.

=========================================================

jessyca

www.indiaresults.com


----------



## seshupunter (Aug 14, 2008)

hai iam new for this site. I like fishingand boating. In night time beach fishing is very good idea to hear. I want know more about this article any body send full details.

========================================

seshupunter

www.worldinfo.com


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jollynnnnn (8/6/2008)*Fishing is a very good hobby. we can catch fish in the place where there is no prohibition.The best way to catch fish atnight is to move silently and hold a good smelling object to the hook.
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> ...


----------



## johndavid_9696 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am very much interested in fishing.Night fishing was very thrilling to me. One should keep note that fishing should not be done in the probhited area. If we want to do fishing, you should know the swimming first. Take care while your are going for fishing.

========================================================

john

www.worldinfo.com


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jollynnnnn (8/6/2008)*Fishing is a very good hobby. we can catch fish in the place where there is no prohibition.The best way to catch fish atnight is to move silently and hold a good smelling object to the hook.
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> ...


----------



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

Uh... did PFF get outsourced? ha


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Did we get some push-starts on here?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Five different first time posters???


----------

